# great little park over looking nyc



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

found a park in in queens that overlooks manhattan and laguardia airport. macneil park has to be one well kept secreat.
thats the empire state building in the background


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Beautiful! 

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------

